# My Maryland Blob top Soda Collection



## waskey (Jun 14, 2010)

I finally got around to taking a picture of my display of Maryland area blob top steamer type soda bottles. All are from Baltimore exept one local one. Here is a pic of the display case. Btw im always looking for more Baltimore blob top sodas I dont have.
 Here is a pic of the display case.


----------



## waskey (Jun 14, 2010)

Here is a picture of the first couple.From left to right.(slashes seperate embossing)
 - Far Left: Christian Eckert/ Ellicott City, Md. (very scarce local soda)
 -Left: M. Kelly/ Baltimore ( Listed as Uncommon in the Balt book)
 -Right: Registered/ Property Of/ Lewis Kalling/ Baltimore, Md. (Listed as Rare in the Balt book)
 -Far Right: City Bottling House/ W.J. Wickham & Co./ Baltimore (Common)


----------



## waskey (Jun 14, 2010)

Here is the next couple the ones on the left are shown in the previous pic.
 -Left: Crown Bottling Works/ Trade Mark/ figure of crown/ Registered/ Baltimore, Md./ C. Edward May/ Prop'r. (Common)
 -Right: Lawrence E. Albert/ Baltimore, Md./ Trade/ monogram/ Mark/ Registered (Listed as Uncommon in the Balt book)


----------



## waskey (Jun 14, 2010)

Here is the next 3 bottles.
 - Left: Lawrence E. Albert/ Trade/ monogram/ Mark/ Baltimore, Md. (Unlisted in the book; should have oval plate rather than round plate)
 -Middle: Samuel J. Leonard/ Trade/ picture of crossed flags/ Mark/ Baltimore, Md. (Listed as Uncommon in the Balt. book)
 -Right: Same bottle is one in middle.


----------



## waskey (Jun 14, 2010)

Here are the last few bottles in the case.
 - Left: Heinzerling & Co./ Balto., Md. (listed as uncommon in the Balt. book)
 -Middle: Same as left bottle but clear.
 -Right: City Steam Bottling House/ Trade Mark/ monogram/ Registered/ Heinzerling & Co./ JNO Heinzerling/ W.J. Wickham (common)


----------



## sandchip (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice display, waskey, especially like those with the crossed flags.


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice collection.  Locals are always the best finds.

 PD


----------



## Robyn (Mar 5, 2011)

Henry:

 Could you tell me how much your Samuel J. Leonard bottle is worth?  

 Thanks


----------



## waskey (Mar 5, 2011)

The Leonard bottles are worth around $10.00. I have seen them go for as much as $25 since they have the neat looking crossed flags, but not a very hard to find bottle.


----------



## Robyn (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks Henry.  I am new to bottle collecting and found a Samuel J. Leonard bottle with the flags in my basement of my historic house and didn't know much about it.[]


----------

